# womit / mit was



## Hurricane core

Liebe Teilnehmer,
wie sagt man richtig: "Womit isst du Toastbrot?" oder "Mit was isst du Toastbrot?"
Antwort: "Mit Butter und Marmelade."
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Tonerl

> wie sagt man richtig: "Womit isst du Toastbrot?" oder "Mit was isst du Toastbrot?"
> Antwort: "Mit Butter und Marmelade."



"Womit" isst du dein Toastbrot am liebsten ?
Antwort: "Mit Butter und Marmelade."

Die Verbindung _mit + was 
_Mit was hast du das poliert? 
Ich weiß nicht, mit was ich ihn gekränkt habe, kommt in der gesprochenen Sprache recht häufig vor. 

Im geschriebenen Standarddeutsch wird in der Regel das Pronominaladverb *"womit"* verwendet: Womit hast du das poliert? 
Ich weiß nicht, womit ich ihn gekränkt habe.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Vom Interrogativpronomen _was _gibt es keinen Dativ: _​*mit was

_PS
Vom Relativpronomen_ was _natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## cuchicu

Also beide Optionen sind richtig, oder?


----------



## Demiurg

Schimmelreiter said:


> Vom Interrogativpronomen _was _gibt es keinen Dativ: _​*mit was_



Umgangssprachlich schon:

_Mit was hast du das poliert? - Mit einem Lammfell._




cuchicu said:


> Also beide Optionen sind richtig, oder?



Als Nicht-Muttersprachler würde ich immer "womit" verwenden.  Damit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Hurricane core

Hallo, Tonerl!
Besten Dank für Ihre Auskunft!


----------



## Hurricane core

Guten Abend, Schimmelreiter!
Vielen Dank für deine Information!


----------



## Hurricane core

Grüezi, Demiurg!
Ich bedanke dich für deine Antwort!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Demiurg said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vom Interrogativpronomen _was _gibt es keinen Dativ: _​*mit was_
> 
> 
> 
> Umgangssprachlich schon:
> 
> _Mit was hast du das poliert? - Mit einem Lammfell._
Click to expand...

canoo markiert _mit was _als _umgangssprachlich._
http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/InflectionRules/FRegeln-P/Pron-wer-was.html

Ich bin nicht ganz überzeugt. In Dialekten gibt's wohl _womit _überhaupt nicht (z.B. _Mit wos host' des poliert?_). Ich kann mir den Satz _Mit was hast du das poliert_ aber schwerlich standardsprachlich ausgesprochen vorstellen. Bei umgangssprachlicher Lexik ist dies hingegen kein Problem (Gebrauch umgangssprachlicher Wörter in einem ansonsten standardsprachlichen Satz). 

Ich bin mir also unsicher, ob _mit was _Umgangssprache oder Dialekt ist. Zugespitzt: Darf umgangssprachliche Grammatik "falsch" sein? Das ist hier auch anders als etwa bei _wegen + Dativ_, wo man den Dativ durchaus als _umgangssprachlich_ markieren kann: Einen Dativ von _was_ gibt's einfach nicht (außer eben im Dialekt). 


PS
Müsste man nicht, wenn man _mit was _als _umgangssprachlich _markiert und damit die umgangssprachliche Existenz eines Dativs von _was _akzeptiert, auch _wegen was _als _umgangssprachlich _markieren? Ist das Konsens?


----------



## bearded

> Hurricane core:
> Womit isst du Toastbrot? Mit Butter und Marmelade


Ich finde die Frage zweideutig.  Man könnte auch antworten: 'Mit den Fingern'.  Wie kann man bei der Fragestellung eine solche Zweideutigkeit vermeiden? (mein Vorschlag wäre: _was isst du zum Toastbrot?_) Danke.


----------



## cuore romano

bearded man said:


> Ich finde die Frage zweideutig.  Man könnte auch antworten: 'Mit den Fingern'.  Wie kann man bei der Fragestellung eine solche Zweideutigkeit vermeiden? (mein Vorschlag wäre: _was isst du zum Toastbrot?_) Danke.



Genau das schoss mir auch durch den Kopf.
Man könnte z.B. fragen: _Womit belegst du den Toast?_
Oder auch: _Wie isst du den Toast?_ - Darunter fällt nicht nur getoastet oder ungetoastet, sondern auch mit Butter, Honig, Lachs...
_Was isst du zum Toastbrot?_ - Da denke ich an eine Suppe, die ich nicht pur essen kann. Dazu brauche ich immer Brot.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Zugespitzt: Darf umgangssprachliche Grammatik "falsch" sein?


Standardsprache folgt standardsprachlicher Grammatik Umgangssprache folgt umgangssprachlicher Grammatik. Wieso denkst Du denn, dass die beiden Grammatiken identisch sein sollten? Oder war das genau Deine Frage?


----------



## Frank78

Die Frage ist falsch gestellt. Wie kann etwas, was nicht präskriptiv geregelt ist, wie Umgangssprache, überhaupt richtig oder falsch sein?


----------



## Hutschi

Es kann richtig oder falsch sein, weil es dem Sprachgefühl zu einer bestimmten Zeit entspricht oder nicht. Durch Gruppensprache ist vieles präscriptiv geregelt, die Umgangssprache ist ebenfalls präsriptiv geregelt (zumindest innerhalb des jeweiligen Sprachbereiches), sofern man darunter nicht "aufgeschrieben" versteht. Hierbei ist natürlich nicht die Umgangssprache falsch oder richtig, sondern ein konkreter Satz/eine Wendung in der Umgangssprache. Die Umganssprache beinhaltet die Regeln der Umgangssprache, ein konkreter Satz kann überprüft werden.

Beispiel:

Womit belegst du dein Brot? - standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich korrekt.
Mit was belegst du dein Brot? - umgangssprachlich korrekt.
*Was mit belegst du dein Brot? - standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich falsch.

Der Mann, wo um die Ecke kommt, ... Standardsprachlich falsch, umgangssprachlich nur regional korrekt.

Ich habe heute dasselbe gegessen, wie gestern - regional umgangssprachlich korrekt, im nördlicheren Sprachgebrauch umgangssprachlich falsch.
Korrekt ist es, wo "das selbe" und "das gleiche" Synonyme sein können.

In der Umgangssprache kann auch die Betonung und Intonation richtig oder falsch sein. 

Man merkt das ganz deutlich, wenn man aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald kommt und dann dauernd korrigiert wird, weil man etwas falsch betont oder weil man Wörter anders verwendet.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Die Frage ist falsch gestellt. Wie kann etwas, was nicht präskriptiv geregelt ist, wie Umgangssprache, überhaupt richtig oder falsch sein?


Die Art und Weise, wie er es formuliert hat, mit "falsch" in Gänsefüßchen, ist es wohl klar, dass er die Frage aufwerfen will, ab Umgangssprache sich an Grammatik hält und die Frage kann man durchaus mit einem rein deskriptiven Grammatikverständnis diskutieren.

Um die Antwort voraus zu nehmen, ich denke jede Sprache oder Register haben Situationen, wo sie mal "fünfe gerade sein lassen" und von üblicher Grammatik abweichen. Nur gibt es in standardsprachlichen Registern Gegenbewegungen, solche Abweichungen zu begrenzen und das geschieht in umgangssprachlichen Registern natürlich sehr viel weniger.

Meine Frage zielte aber auf etwas anderes ab: In standardsprachlicher Grammatik ist das Deklinationsschema von was defektiv. Es fehlt die Dativform und darum kann _was_ nicht mit den Dativ regierenden Präpositionen verwandt werden. Was aber, wenn wir die umgangssprachliche Grammatik ganz anders beschreiben: Der Dativ von _was_ ist _was_. Da dieser aber nicht vom Akkusativ zu unterscheiden ist, wird er frei stehend vermieden, wenn sich Mehrdeutigkeiten ergeben würden. Danach wären dann
_Von was kriegt er nicht genug?
Was gibt einen Schubs?
_grammatikkonform.


----------



## Hutschi

Schwierig ist für mich immer die Frage: Ist eine Wendung umgangssprachlich oder standardsprachlich?
Wenn es dialektnah ist, ist es ja oft umgangssprachlich, aber dann ist es einfach.
Viele verwechseln auch Dialekt mit lokaler Umgangssprache.

Der Mann, wo hier war -- lokale Umgangssprache gegenüber Nichtdialektsprechern ...
Dar Ma, wuu - Dialekt 

Alle Formen folgen Regeln.
Es fällt sehr schwer, regellos zu sprechen.

---
Es gibt kein einfaches Kriterion, außer: im Duden steht das Wort ohne die Bemerkung: umgangssprachlich


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Dass Dialekte einer ihnen jeweils eigentümlichen Grammatik folgen, ist klar. Nun sagt Bernd, auch Umgangssprache folge einer ihr eigentümlichen Grammatik. Für mich war _umgangssprachlich _bisher eine im Wesentlichen lexikalische Markierung. Die lässt sich im Duden nachschlagen. Der Dativ _was _ist in meinem bisherigen Verständnis dialektal. 

Bisher ging ich - leicht vergröbert - davon aus, Umgangssprache verbinde umgangssprachliche Lexik mit standardsprachlicher Grammatik. Das ist - ganz nebenbei - die Umgangssprache, die ich selbst spreche (mit ziemlich viel _ugs.-  _und durchaus auch _vulg._-Lexik ).

Sagen wir's so: Das mit der umgangssprachlichen Grammatik ist für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Sagen wir's so: Das mit der umgangssprachlichen Grammatik ist für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig.


Ich wiederum halt eine derart scharfe Unterscheidung zwischen Dialekt und Umgangssprache gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich halte die Unterscheidung für eher graduell. Umgangssprache kann mehr oder weniger regionalsprachlich oder dialektal beeinflusst sein. Dieser Definition, die die Register _Standardsprache_, _Umgangssprache _und _Dialekt _vor allem durch ihre Reichweite abgrenzt kann ich mich anschließen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein klassisches Beispiel für umgangssprachliche Grammatik ist:

Meiner Mutter ihr Haus ...

Das ist eine grammatische Form, die in der Standardsprache nicht zulässig ist.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Umgangssprache ist vor allem ein städtisches Phänomen. (aus Bernds Quelle)


Eben. In Wien sagen Eltern ihren Kindern: _Das heißt nicht _mit was. _Das heißt _womit.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich wiederum halt eine derart scharfe Unterscheidung zwischen Dialekt und Umgangssprache gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich halte die Unterscheidung für eher graduell. Umgangssprache kann mehr oder weniger regionalsprachlich oder dialektal beeinflusst sein. Dieser Definition, die die Register _Standardsprache_, _Umgangssprache _und _Dialekt _vor allem durch ihre Reichweite abgrenzt kann ich mich anschließen.



Die Unterschiede sind graduell und alle Gebiete überlappen sich.
Ich denke, ein sehr großer Teil der Umgangssprache ist Standardsprache.

Die Standardsprache selbst ist eine spezielle Mundart (wobei man berücksichtigen muss, dass auch hier die Abgrenzung unscharf ist).

"Dialekt" hat mindestens zwei Bedeutungen. Zum einen ist es eine bestimmte Mundart, die relativ kleinräumig ist, die sich von der Standardsprache unterscheidet, und die im Prinzip selbst als eigenständige Sprache betrachtet werden könnte.
(Hiermit meine ich im Prinzip auch die verlinkte Definition).
 Zum anderen eine sehr allgemeine Kategorie, nach der auch die deutsche Standardsprache ein Dialekt ist.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Umgangssprache ist vor allem ein städtisches Phänomen. (aus Bernds Quelle)
> 
> 
> Eben. In Wien sagen Eltern ihren Kindern: _Das heißt nicht _mit was. _Das heißt _womit.


Ich stehe jetzt auf dem Schlauch. Ich verstehe nicht mit was D) das was zu tun hat.


----------



## Tonerl

> In Wien sagen Eltern ihren Kindern: _Das heißt nicht _mit was. _Das heißt _womit



Für mich, als Ur-Wiener, wäre es schön gewesen, wenn mir meine Eltern das auch so beigebracht hätten !


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe nicht mit was D) das was zu tun hat.


Damit, dass urbane Umgangssprache sprechende Eltern _mit was _als dialektal zurückweisen.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Damit, dass urbane Umgangssprache sprechende Eltern _mit was _als dialektal zurückweisen.


Ich sehe hier nur Eltern, die ihren Kindern Standardsprache beibringen wollen. Eltern die darauf keinen Wert legen, würden so etwas nie sagen. Ich würde meine Tochter bei so etwas auch nie mündlich korrigieren, schriftlich wahrscheinlich schon.


----------

